# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The moment

## raj7522

The moment I opened my heart and let you in
I saw this great love starting to begin.

I opened my eyes to a vision of you
I hope, I pray your feelings are true.

I have loved and I have paid the cost
And I have felt the pain of the love I lost.

But, now, I think I have truly found
An Angel who walks upon the ground.


I could search my whole life through
And never find another you.You are so special that I wanted you to know
I truly, completely love you so.

----------


## alice

*Hello*

This is so wonderful song of this moment. This is motivational song. I really love it and I like motivational song. Good to hear... :Embarrassment: hhno;

Funeral Homes  Learn New York Funeral Home

----------


## Tulip

wow v nice sharing Raj =)

----------


## ilovesunny

wowww...

thank 4 sharing with us

----------


## william

dfsggsdgsdfgdfgsdgsgdgfgfdfgdfhgdfhgbdfhfg

----------


## Hosana

its the nice information

----------


## hpsangha

very nice
keep it up

----------


## premeet01245

> The moment I opened my heart and let you in
> I saw this great love starting to begin.
> 
> I opened my eyes to a vision of you
> I hope, I pray your feelings are true.
> 
> 
> I have loved and I have paid the cost
> And I have felt the pain of the love I lost.
> ...


I wanna to say every to read it.

----------


## heman

very nice moving poem.thanks raj

----------

